# When I start LR, it continually asks me to sign back in to LR mobile to sync



## karelowe (Mar 3, 2016)

After one of the updates, I continually have to re-sign back in to the Lightroom Mobile.  I do not sign out.  I normally close lightroom each evening and the next day I have to sign back in to sync the mobile.  I haven't found any solution to this issue.  Anybody have any suggestions.  Very annoying!!!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 4, 2016)

Just to confirm, this is the desktop version that's asking you to sign in each time?  Is the CC app running in the background?


----------



## karelowe (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes, the box that says I am not signed in, appears on my desktop when I open Lightroom.  In trying to re-create it today, the reminder didn't automatically pop up.  I did look at the CC app and it was grayed out and shows that I am "not" signed in to that.  I "never" sign out of either the app, or Lightroom, etc.  I don't know when or why it signs me out.  The next time the reminder pops up, I will do a screen shot.  Don't know if this info helps or not.  Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok, try signing into the CC app (as that controls the activation of the software) and see if that signs itself out again.  That's where we need to focus, as Lightroom will follow the CC app.


----------



## karelowe (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you.  I never thought to look at the "App"....I will start monitoring it, and see if that solves the problem.  Thanks for your help.


----------

